# Chamomile ~ ONE OF THE WORLDS MIRACLES



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

*ONE OF THE WORLD'S MIRACLES ~ CHAMOMILE*

*PAT BARRY*
*aka Bamboozoo*

*No herbal treatment should be used as an alternative to seeking professional veterinary advice.* *Educate yourself on the benefits of its use and discuss it as an additional treatment for the reptile. Few vets will discourage it's use.*


I have been using chamomile tea with my reptiles for a few years, in drinking, bathing and misting water when necessary as a homeopathic aid . There are huge benefits and few side effects. Chamomile has been used with pets from cats, dogs, horses, sugar gliders, frogs and I recommend it for lizards as well. I havent had a reptile turn down water that has chamomile in it, the taste doesnt seem to have a negative affect. We all know it soothing properties but it has many more: analgesic (that's the pain relief), antimicrobial, antiseptic, digestive aid.....and the list goes on. It is also a readily absorbed calcium.

Great for aclimatizing new, young lizards, moving environments, or moving yourself. Can be used to boost immunity systems, calm digestive problems.....again the list goes on and on. 


A quote from someone who tried it with her ill water dragon.....

"Pat, thank you so much for all your help, your advice was incredibly helpful... I think my lizards are now addicted to chamomile lol "

*CHAMOMILE TEA aka's it is known by:*​Feldkamille,Camomile, Chamomile,Fleurs de petite camomille, Wild Chamomile, Sweet Chamomile, German Chamomile, Hungarian Chamomile, Mayweed, Scented Mayweed, Pineapple Weed , Fleur de camomile, Flores Anthemidis.


*Herb Description Chamomile* ( _Anthemis nobilis _) 

It is an annual herb originally from Europe which has escaped to the wild and is now grow on almost every part of world.The chamomile word is derived from the Greek chamos "ground" and melos "apple", referring to the low growing plant and the fact that the fresh flowers are somewhat apple like aroma.It can now be found maturation along fence rows, roadsides & fully sun light open areas from Southern Canada to Northern U.S. west to Minnesota.

It is a low height plant, crawling or trailing, its tufts of leaves and flowers are one foot high.The root of this small herb are jointed and fibrous, the stems, hairy & freely branching, are covered with leaves which are dichotomy into thread-like segments, the fineness of which gives the whole plant a feathery appearance.It flowers in July to September and are borne solitary on long, erect stalks, drooping when in bud.The leafage is feathery with an apple aroma , and it is accented by white, daisy-like flowers with down-turned petals. 

Chamomile is considered one of the oldest garden herbs with medicinal property & used by the ancient Egyptians as a universal remedy for the treatment to promote calm and relieve anxiety at bedtime. Chamomile is naturally caffeine-free & used as a herbal tea in many parts of the world.It flowers are eatable and quite tasty in salads or used into a refreshing cold or warm beverage. It is useful in the treatment of asthma and hay fever as it contains anti-allergenic property.







*PROPERTIES*



Analgesic.
Antibacterial.
Antiseptic.
Digestive Stimulant.
Anti-inflammatory.
Sspasmolytic.
Vulnerary.
Antimicrobial.
Mild sedative.
Carminative.
Anticatarrhal.
Antibacterial You could be doing more to fend off a cold than you realize when you drink a cup of chamomile tea. The American Chemical Society reports that drinking the tea seems to boost the immune system, allowing a person to better fight off infections related to the cold. People who drink chamomile tea experience a significant increase in hippurate in the urine. Hippurate is a component of phenolics, and some phenolics are associated with an increase in antibacterial activity.

Relaxing Chamomile tea drinkers experience increased levels of the amino acid glycine, which acts as a nerve relaxant and mild sedative. In fact, the most common uses of chamomile tea in the United States are for reducing anxiety and aiding sleep. Though few human studies support this use, animal studies indicate that small doses of chamomile tea may help relieve anxiety and larger doses promote sleep, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center.

As a remedy chamomile is used for various disorders such as Bronchitis ,Colds ,Cough ,Fever ,Skin inflammation ,Sore throat ,Tendency to infection ,Wounds and burns . Chamomile is use to ebb & relaxes at bedtime,relieves restlessness, teething problems, and colic in children,relieves allergies, relieves morning sickness during pregnancy,speeds healing of skin ulcers, wounds, or burns,treats gastritis and ulcerative colitis.

Antispasmodic Chamomile tea helps relax muscle contractions, especially in the smooth muscles of the large and small intestine. For this reason, chamomile tea may lessen the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome, cramps, indigestion, gas, diarrhea and colic. With a similar antispasmodic effect on the uterus, chamomile may also help relieve premenstrual cramps.

Anti-inflammatory Despite limited clinical evidence supporting its anti-inflammatory property, people use chamomile tea for inflammatory diseases and gastro-intestinal spasms, and they take tea baths for anogenital inflammation. Its uses extend beyond tea as well. Chamomile in topical cream can help treat mucous membrane or skin inflammation. Some people inhale chamomile for respiratory tract inflammation, according to Drugs.com.

*Properties Uses and Benefits Chamomilla* are widely used to alleviate morning sickness, mastitis, menopausal symptoms, dysmenorrhoea, amenorrhoea with a psychological component & hysteria .Internally it is used to treat to treat inflammation & spasms of the digestive tract. As a mouth rinse, it's taken for sore gums and oral inflammation. 

Products made from chamomile are widely used as anti-inflammatory, antibacterial, antispasmodic, and sedative property.Its extracts are used to ease pain and irritation, clean wounds and ulcers, and aid irradiated skin injuries, as well as cure cystitis & dental afflictions . The tea has anti-inflammatory actions,beneficial for rheumatism, arthritis, and other painful swellings.

Scientist recommended chamomile as medicine or therapy to treat various problems such as allergies, arthritis, boils, colic, cuts, cystitis, dermatitis, dysmenorrhea, earache, flatulence, hair, headache, inflamed skin, insect bites, insomnia, nausea, neuralgia, PMS, rheumatism, sores, sprains, strains, stress, wounds,acne ,blisters ,depression ,digestive problems ,gout ,indigestion ,irritable bowel syndrome ,nervous tension, eczema & psoriasis.






Dosage 

*Tea: *
Take 1 cup boiling water add 2 teaspoon of dried flowers & steep covered for 10 to 15 minutes. Use three times in a day. 


*Liquid Extract:*
1:1 in 45% alcohol, 1-4ml . Use three times in a day. 


*Chamomile Herb Recipe Ideas*

The flowers are edible and quite tasty in salads or made into a refreshing cold or warm beverage.

Relaxing tea: To 1 cup boiling water add 2 tsp. dried flowers. Steep covered for 10 min.

For Bath: Use ½ to 1 cup fresh or dried herb tied in linen bag. Place in tub with hot water let soak for 10 min. then add cold water to the temp. you like. Do not add soap to bath, as it will coat your skin and not allow the Chamomile to penetrate.

Also for colds or when you feel really bad, try the tea while you’re soaking in the bath.

You will find chamomile also marketed innatural small animal treats: degus, rabbits, sugar gliders, hamsters



*CAUTIONS*



*Drug Interactions* Chamomile have tranquilizing properties which could add to the blood-thinning effect of Coumadin & similar drugs.It is recommended not to use with alcohol & anti-anxiety drugs such as Valium,Ativan, and Xanax.

Chamomile may heighten the level of drowsiness caused by some drugs such as benzodiazepines, ativan, barbiturates & phenobarbital.



http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/poison-control/Plants/garden-chamomile.aspx 



*Read more*

http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/c/chammo49.html

http://www.startribune.com/pet_central/11915921.html

http://www.ehow.com/list_6761287_homeopathic-pet-cures.html



http://www.naturalark.com/herbpet.html


http://www.livestrong.com/article/165729-properties-of-camomile-tea/#ixzz1CT8ljzmn

chamomile for dogs: http://www.helium.com/items/970839-benefits-of-chamomile-tea-for-dogs

chamomile for horses: http://www.natural-pet-care.com/natural-pet-health-blog/chamomile-the-calming-herb-for-horses/

chamomile for babies: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/chamomile-tea-for-babies.html

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/chamomiles/

chamomile for Parrots: http://www.landofvos.com/articles/kitchen.html 

Chamomile for frogs: http://cityreptiles.com/red-eyed-tree-frog.html

*Oodinium:* 

The signs of this disease are very small white dots on the skin of the Red Eye Tree frog. You should be careful when diagnosing this as red eyes will often have small white specks due to their skin colour. An easy way to make certain that it is oodinium is to remove your frog from its current housing and place it in a separate container of shallow water and some chamomile, whilst this is happening you should thoroughly clean the whole of the frog’s tank to ensure they are living in a healthy, clean environment. If the problem persists after this you should see you veterinary surgeon immediately. 




*HOME*


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

very interesting. has anybody tried this?


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

There seem to be few sources of lizard related use, though I found a couple besides my own site when doing a search. 

2/3rds of the way down under Ailments

http://www.reptiles.org.nz/uploads/PDF/DOCGuidetokeepinglizards.pdf


I also edited and added a few sentences at the beginning of the article. 
Chamomile is also on many of the safe feeding lists including torts, beardies, etc. 

Do review the link from the aspa as it indicates a wild growing source may not be suitable to use.

How to use:

Chamomile can be used in a few ways...fresh (I can grow it here in southern ontario but it doesnt reseed). flowers/leaves

It can be used in a bath type setting if you heat the bath, throw in a couple of bags and let the water cool the the preferred temp.

It can be used in drinking water. The anticeptic, antimicrobial also means it is a great way to provide water if you intend to be away longer than usual.

It can be mixed into foods.


----------

